# P-47 salvaged from an Austrian lake



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2005)

more links here:

http://www.simhq.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=41&t=029223

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## evangilder (Jun 22, 2005)

Has anyone else taken a look at this??? For being underwater for 60 years, that plane is in amazing shape! What a neat find.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)

man those guys have crap names........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Not really  They prolly think your name is strange because its a statement and not a personal identity


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2005)

Lanc, what's your real name?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

that depends if you're welsh or not........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

He's Dennis and im Dan


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

you bitch!! what if i didn't want my name put on the internet??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Youve put it up before. (Your name, that is  ) I didnt put your last name up though because I know you dont want that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

yes i've put it here before, and if he wants to know that badly he'll go find it, if i wanted to tell him don't you think i'd have told him?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Sorry, *FILTERED DUE TO EXTREME GAYNESS*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

that name can stay, but can you take the other version out of your post please?? when i'm ready to come out of the non-gay closet i shall do so myself.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

I filtered both.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

thank you


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2005)

Ah, I gotta D-name as well - I'm David.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Eveyone has a D-name!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

why are you crying- you have a D-name!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

It detracts from my uniqueness


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

well, if it makes you feel any better CC, everyone on here thinks you're different.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

They bloody well better do...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

i'd be worried if they didn't


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Id be offended


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

like the new siggy.........

wow we've totally wrecked this thread


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Another one to add to our tally of shared kills....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

although i think we'd better watch out, there's annother comedy duo out there, eirch and Mr. Page (can't remember his screen name) are out on the loose!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Theres no danger of us being toppled...we're the masters, the daddies, the seasoned veterans, the idiots...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

you're right, it'd take something specail to beat us........


----------

